# One hair growing in same place



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

this is soooo weird (and kinda embarrassing, but i love you all that much :sadyes: ). about half-way down from my neck and half-way above my chest (you get the idea), i have this ONE single hair that keeps growing! of course i never let it grow much and it's not killing me to shave/pluck it, but i'm just wondering if anyone else has something like this?

am i weird? :rocknroll2:

sorry, had to use that smiley.


----------



## Liz (Apr 12, 2006)

i get those random hairs sometimes and it freaks me out. lol. i'm like grossed out. and when i see them on other people, i'm like... you don't see that????


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL

one time, i never saw it and my mom PULLED it out. i was like, ewwwwwww and ouch at the same time LMAO

good thing i'm not alone!


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

I get that on my stomach (only one). Mine is really blond and you can only see it in sunlight. If I leave it it grows really long.


----------



## redrocks (Apr 12, 2006)

I have one in the middle of my cheek that does that. I just keep and eye on it and pluck it!


----------



## Saja (Apr 12, 2006)

I get one on my chin every once in a while.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 12, 2006)

I get one on my chin and one in my laugh line on the right side of my face. They're not there one day and all of a sudden they appear. When I see/feel them they have to be removed right away or it bothers me like CRAZY!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 12, 2006)

You crack me up and no, you're not weird!

I'm glad you brought this up because I have a story to tell.

When I was in 6th or 7th grade, I was sitting at my desk writing something. I kept getting this hair in my eye that was bugging me. I had the big 80's bangs and kept pushing 'em back and feeling around for it and couldn't figure out where it was coming from. It would go away for awhile and I thought i'd fixed it and then it'd be back poking my eye out again.

I finally saw it floating in front of my eye, grabbed it, jerked on it, and that's when I discovered it was attached to my forehead. *FREAK-SHOW* I was mortified! My bangs were hiding it, thank goodness, but I still felt like a freakazoid.

I waited until I got home to further investigate it. It was growing between my eyebrows and about a half an inch up and was gray! It was so long that it was curled down and waving in front of my eye. I showed my mom and told her how I found it in class and she just cracked up.

To this day I still have that one, gray hair that grows out of my forehead. I keep close watch on it and don't let it grow. Sometimes it's hard to see it because it's so thin and light. I'm picking at my forehead right now to make sure it's not there. hehe


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 12, 2006)

i have one little one on my face that comes in from time to time...it makes me so nervous that i carry tweezers with me just incase i notice it and i'm not at home (i go to the bathroom though! i am NOT the crazy lady sitting in public plucking at her chinny chin chin :laughing: ).

horror story: got so anal about it being there and that more were sprouting (they weren't) i went to pluck it...got a little overzealous and pulled some of my skin off instead!! EWWW!! so now instead of a teeny little hair that no one except me ever notices i have this weird scab on my chin. sexy, huh? this was recent. i still look ridiculous...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 12, 2006)

oh my gosh!! i have the exact one little lisa has!!! and another on my cheek, but they are so fine and blonde or white that even i dont see them really, i guess its normal if all of us can relate!!! or.........were all freaks!!!! lol!!!! :scared: :scared:


----------



## Saja (Apr 12, 2006)

My weird little hair feels like plastic...its nots a normal hair.


----------



## LVA (Apr 12, 2006)

i have 1 on my boob ... .. hee hee .. .this is so embarrasing ... i just pluck it though ...


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 13, 2006)

Gosh, you girls should feel lucky that you only have one hair ... I have several dark hairs in embarrassing places (chest, boobs, navel, ew!) and I am always plucking or waxing! Many of them do feel like "plastic", they're very thick and coarse. And I'm only 24, I am going to be a gorilla woman when I'm older! (Some day when I have lots of money to throw away, lol, I want to do some laser hair removal on some of that stuff!)

And I also want to know how come I have so much dark body hair when the hair on my head is blonde and my skin is so pale I can't find makeup light enough! Ewww yuck!!!


----------



## Becka (Apr 13, 2006)

Jennifer you're not weird, I get one on my freakin chin!!! I usually pluck it out but sometimes I forget and don't notice it til its really long, then I'm so embaressed all day til I get home to the tweezers


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've got several on my chin too .... Since they're so coarse, I can usually just touch my chin and feel them, so I find them before they get too long! lol


----------



## LVA (Apr 14, 2006)

:laughing: .... i missed this post somehow .... but ... rite now ....i'm lmao ... u're adorable Lisa


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

glad i'm not the only one!

lisa, how cute!!! i would've freaked.

saja, same with me! this one i have is very hard-like, like plastic!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 15, 2006)

I get this one on the left side of my face.. a little bit above my jaw line and i know exactly where to expect it to be.. so im always looking for it lol.. I just plucked it a couple of days ago so, it should be another month or so before it sneaks back up but, i have no idea why its there.. because im generally not a hairy person and i dont get any anywhere else.. weird!!


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 16, 2006)

*I always get a huge black hair just below my belly button, I pluck it but its such a painful wee hair to pluck it makes my eyes water!*


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 16, 2006)

I get one on my boob too that I have to pluck every couple months. It gets so long and coarse that I can pull it out with my fingers. EW! LOL


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

yah i know ....mine doesn't have to be realli long ... but i can still pull it out w/my nails/fingers .... it's realli thick , but smooth .. and comes out realli easy ... so gross though


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 17, 2006)

That was hilarious!! :--

Sorry you have the hair still, but thanks for sharing!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh....I've got em too, hun!! I've got them on my boobs and I pluck them with tweezers. I always wondered if anyone else had the same problem.....We can be wierd together!!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

weirdos unite!! ... lol ....jk


----------



## anne7 (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my, I get these! I have two on my chin that drive me CRAZY, but they are the thick plasticky kind like yours so I can feel them when they are still short and pluck them right away. I also noticed I get one single black hair on the underside of my arm near my elbow, and the rest of my arm hair is normal and light. It freaks me out.

I've seen them on other people, esp. the chin ones, and think, can't you SEE that? Argh, they drive me crazy, and if I feel one midday I keep rubbing at it and right when I get home I whip out the tweezers!


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 17, 2006)

A friend and I just started waxing our chins for this reason. Paranoia! They're hard to see if they're fine and blonde (my facial hair is very light and thin) so I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## jenjen123 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this thread because I have this really thin white/blond thread-like long hair that grows on the right side of my face on my upper cheek right next to my nose. It looks plastic-y, like a synthetic nylon thread. The weird thing is about my blond hair is that I'm asian. I though I was the only one with a weird hair, but I guess not.


----------



## Megstar (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi there, I just created an account so I can chime in on this thread. I get strange hairs too. But it's more common than you think, especially for women who are diagnosed with PCOS (Polycystic Ovary Syndrome), which is something that I have. One of the symptoms of PCOS is higher levels of androgens, which is considered the "male" hormone (even though females naturally have some as well). The excess hair is just the annoying part. If you also have irregular cycles, you may want to talk to your doctor about PCOS. It's fairly common and while there is no cure, it's manageable. If you're at the age where you're trying to start a family, PCOS can also cause infertility, but there are things that can help with that too. I'm not saying to go diagnose yourself because of a weird hair, but if you have other things going on too...it may be worth checking out so you don't find out in your 30's when you're trying to get pregnant (like I did).


----------

